# First Box suggestions based on my preferences?



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am looking for suggestions on a first ISOM box. I read the "Habanos For Beginners" thread along with a few searches but I am still overwhelmed with all of the choices, that and I wanted a little chatter. 

I am really worried of buying a box of something that I dont care for. I figured if I listed what I liked in NC's mabye someone could make an educated suggestion on my first ISOMs. 

To start I can say that I generally like Robusto or smaller sized sticks. I will venture a little bigger from time to time, to say a 5.5-6x52. I smoke a lot of robustos, coronas and petite coronas type sizes. I prefer medium to heavy sticks, very occasionally something light but generally strong. I like LFD Double Ligeros, Joya De Nicaragua Antano, Patel Edge, AF Hemmingways, Padron 2000's and I adore VSG's (especially the tres Mystiques, Robustos and Belicoso No1s).

So with that does anyone have any personalized suggestions?

My list if I were to get no suggestions would currently be Partagas Shorts, Bolivar Petit Corona and Montecristo No 4's. This is mostly based on the Beginners thread and the frequency I see these smokes being discussed.

Jason


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

so are you saying that you have never had a habano before? If so, for the money and in a lot of cases regardless of the money, the Shorts will absolutely rock your world IMHO. Especially since you like smaller heavier smokes.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

jb1677 said:


> My list if I were to get no suggestions would currently be Partagas Shorts, Bolivar Petit Corona and Montecristo No 4's. This is mostly based on the Beginners thread and the frequency I see these smokes being discussed.
> 
> Jason


Hopefully, you will get no suggestions.  You can't go wrong with those.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

You could probably buy a cuban that LEAST fit your criteria and still love it. There are no "bad" ones, they're just all different.

From what you said, you can't go wrong with Boli PC's. Cheap and good.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Boli PCs. Buy them NOW!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Long answer: I would suggest you don't dive in on a box straight away. Pick up a few samplers, box splits, etc, to get a feel for what you like.

Short answer: Partagas Shorts.


----------



## bagger1rick (Aug 5, 2006)

Constant lurker first time poster. I got my first shot at some cubans a month ago. Two Robustos, R&J and Ramon Allones SS. since that time I have tried several others in this size. I like the Ramon Allones so much that I bought 2 boxes. Give one a try.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

bagger1rick said:


> . I like the Ramon Allones so much that I bought 2 boxes. Give one a try.


*
PLEASE* don't tell me that are that good...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

bagger1rick said:


> Constant lurker first time poster. I got my first shot at some cubans a month ago. Two Robustos, R&J and Ramon Allones SS. since that time I have tried several others in this size. I like the Ramon Allones so much that I bought 2 boxes. Give one a try.


Welcome to Club Stogie! RASS was the first Cuban cigar I really fell in love with. I was going to suggest RASS but I didn't want to start throwing too many options at the guy. It's easy to get overwhelmed.

Mmmmm... RASS... I just wish I could find some with a bit of age.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Boli PCs. Buy them NOW!


*SHOVE*

:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

burninator said:


> *SHOVE*
> 
> :r


:tpd: I second the Boli Pcs or a cab of Partagas Shorts.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

How come the ERDM Choix gets no love. Straight forward cigar, lots of great smoke and flavor.


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

Twill: I have had a few questionable Monte #5's some time ago, did nothing for me really but their authenticity was in question and I was smoking much milder sticks in general then.

Corona Gigante: The idea of singles or samplers is good but none of the recommended sources I have deal in anything other than boxes (except some cohiba and Monte 3 packs I think). I will keep an eye out for splits but they all seem to be NC's (for obvious reasons). I am going on a Cruise in a few months and may hit a LCDH to try a few things then, but I am impatient and want to try before then!

So everyone seems to agree that the Boli PC's and the Shorts are can’t miss choices, no one voted for the Monte..... guess I will eliminate those for now.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

All good choices so far. I'd like to cast my vote, though, for one of the most underrated and least talked about cigars - San Cristobal El Principe.
:dr :dr :dr


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Long answer: I would suggest you don't dive in on a box straight away. Pick up a few samplers, box splits, etc, to get a feel for what you like.


I have to whole heartedly agree with Corona Gigante. I started out with about 5 different fivers. It was quite a treat to sample many different ones.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

jb1677 said:


> I
> My list if I were to get no suggestions would currently be Partagas Shorts, Bolivar Petit Corona and Montecristo No 4's. This is mostly based on the Beginners thread and the frequency I see these smokes being discussed.
> 
> Jason


Looks to me like you answered your own question . I've had all 3 and think the Monte #4 is the strongest , had a few Party shorts and the older they are the better , and finally I had one Boli PC and it was great . But like someone else said "buy a bunch of 5 packs to see what really sets you off" . That's how I got started , I just don't have the money to get a box of all the cigars that I really like . So for now it's a box or 2 at a time .


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*With all those strong NC you've been smoking, go ahead with the robusto like Hoyo epi. no2 and PSD4 if you want stronger. imho.*


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

Bubba-NJ: Thats my fear of committing to a box is that I will be msising on something better, there are just so many to choose from. Unfortunately I only have boxes available at my sources. I am gonna have to bite the bullet and just pick a box, leaning towards the Boli PC's at the moment.

Jason


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

jb1677 said:


> I am looking for suggestions on a first ISOM box. I read ... but I am still overwhelmed ..., that and I wanted a little chatter.
> 
> To start I can say that I generally like Robusto or smaller sized sticks. I will venture a little bigger from time to time, to say a 5.5-6x52. I smoke a lot of robustos, coronas and petite coronas type sizes. I prefer medium to heavy sticks, very occasionally something light but generally strong. I like LFD Double Ligeros, Joya De Nicaragua Antano, Patel Edge, AF Hemmingways, Padron 2000's and I adore VSG's (especially the tres Mystiques, Robustos and Belicoso No1s).
> 
> Jason


Sounds like you enjoy big, full-bodied smokes generally, so I think you're on track with the Boli PCs, Party Shorts, also consider PSD4, or for something a little larger, a Boli CG. Then you can topple down the slope avalanche style.


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

jb1677,

Just a few weeks ago, I was facing the same dilemma as the one you are in now. I ended up purchasing a box of Partagas Shorts. Like you, I enjoy cigars from JdN, AF Hemingway and VSG. And if your tastes are anything like mine, I'm sure you'll like the Partagas Shorts. I have to admit, I've been able to control myself and have had only a couple of them so far, but while they're young, I have certainly not been disappointed. They're great little smokes, maybe a little too little!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

jb1677 said:


> Bubba-NJ: Thats my fear of committing to a box is that I will be msising on something better, there are just so many to choose from. Unfortunately I only have boxes available at my sources. I am gonna have to bite the bullet and just pick a box, leaning towards the Boli PC's at the moment.
> 
> Jason


You can't go wromg with the Boli PC's . PM sent.


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the help, I cant wait to start trying all of the suggestions you all have provided.

Jason


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Buy a sampler if you can then youll be able to try lots of sticks w/o committing to a box.


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

I would say psd 4. seems to me one of the most smokeable young. just my preference I don't like most cigars without a couple years on it. I don't really care for boli pc's or shorts young. but sampler is the way to go.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

RyJ tubos #2 you will love them very affordable. A great smoke. Much more complex than a boli pc


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks to one member here I now have a place where I can order singles/samplers to get a taste of many diferent sticks.

My list currently has (in no particular order):
1) Partagas Shorts
2) Partagas Serie D No 4
3) Ramon Allones Allones Specially Selected 
4) Bolivar Petit Coronas
5) Montecristo No 4

There have been a few others but I think the 5 above will give me a good introduction. 

Thanks All
Jason


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Excellent choices Jason.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

jb1677 said:


> My list currently has (in no particular order):
> 1) Partagas Shorts
> 2) Partagas Serie D No 4
> 3) Ramon Allones Allones Specially Selected
> ...


This is an excellent list especially for people looking for a "good introduction", including myself, to Cuban cigars.

Another demonstration of why this forum is so valuable for our hobby!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm still leaning toward SLR PCs for my first box purchase. Buying singles just seems so price prohibitive. I'd rather read the reviews and the input and get something that seems to be an all around favorite.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Baric said:


> Buy a sampler if you can then youll be able to try lots of sticks w/o committing to a box.


:tpd: I agree with our brother from across the pond.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Go with the boli pcs, monte 4s, or RASS


----------

